# First event coming up - guidance



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh sure, NOW you guys tell me! 

That's why you do these things, although they're not supposed to end up with such damage. But then again, my fault. Like I said, 3 more inches to the right and I would have shot the trees, but in the same criteria, 3 more inches to the left and I would have done some much more serious damage

Here is a vid of the same spot I had problems: SPIN And that was from an Honda S2000. Another S2K did a 720 in the same spot.

Additional videos of the short and long track can be found on this thread:
Other track videos
Notice the spin was posted above and on the thread.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Brashland said:


> Oh sure, NOW you guys tell me!


Even if we had told you before, you probably still would have done the same thing. It takes experience...



> But then again, my fault. Like I said, 3 more inches to the right and I would have shot the trees, but in the same criteria, 3 more inches to the left and I would have done some much more serious damage


The point I was trying to make is that you should have been able to lose it, stomp on the brakes and come to a stop wihtout coming close to hitting ANYTHING. (waiting for the vids to download)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> (waiting for the vids to download)


Oh my.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Oh my.


 Damn, what idiot put a slalom there?


----------



## pjk3 (Oct 16, 2003)

hey hey, i'm Brashland's friend from the S2000 board.

i'm not sure who made the decision to put that slalom there. i think one has been there in the past, but in this case, it is my understanding that they added another cone. and from what i understand, that was done with protests from some of the instructors. i'm still very much inexperienced, as this was only my 2nd time to an event (of any sort), and my first DE as well... but i can attest that the slalom there was quite tricky... it was my opinion and others mentioned it at as well (i didn't measure, so i have no hard evidence), that the 4th cone was noticably closer to the 3rd, than the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd were to each other. i believe the intention was to slow down that back stretch, but instead i think people not realizing, pushed harder instead of backing off. i was the only S2000 out of 3 that didn't spin back there, but i believe it was only b/c i'd back off and go through that slalom in 2nd vs 3rd like the other S2000's did. doing that gave me better exit speeds, and more importantly, got me slow enough to go through at speeds where i wasn't pushing control.

there were also some spins back there from Miatas and i seem to recall one vette.

i do know our instructor mentioned that he personally had a touch of fear regarding that slalom, but that no one else has ever gone into the trees there over the years they've done this track... he stated this elsewhere:


> I went out to Bronson today and took some measurements. At the beginning of the 4 cone slalom the taxi-way is roughly 76 feet wide. Near the 3rd cone of the slalom the taxiway widens 50 feet on the right side and this extra 50 becomes closer to 60 feet where it intersects the short course runway. From the centerline of the taxiway (the cones were on the centerline) to the tree Brashland kissed or pissed was 101 feet. Measuring from the cone where Brash had his problem following as close to his tracks as I could was a tad over 150 feet. It should also be noted that his tracks started before the cone but I only measured from the cone.


 :dunno:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

yeah dude, sorry to hear that, based on the evidence it appears you made the classic noobie mistake:

tryng to save the run rather than just giving it up and shutting down :nono: 

get's 'em everytime, well now you know :hi:

BTW, there's a two day event there this weekend with the SCCA group, called Oktoberfast :thumbup: 

I'm going to try to make it again, I never got the motivation to leave the house last weekend


----------



## CG (Oct 15, 2003)

I was going to stay out of this but I guess I'll add a couple of comments as well. I'm the instructor pjk3 mentioned above. The Corvette club has been using this as their standard "school course" for many years and while I don't like that slalom there have probably been well over 10,000 runs on that _exact_ course without anyone doing anything worse than spinning in that slalom. Brashland just got lucky and traveled over 100 feet to the right of the driving line. It is really a shame that it happened but Brashland handled the aftermath very well. He's a class act and you guys are lucky to have him as one of your group. You'll also be happy to know that his driving line was the best I've ever seen from a first timer up until he decided to try making love to the tree. The S2000 guys were jealous of his driving line. It should also be noted that this was not an SCCA style school or autocross. The school's put on by the Corvette Club are more like a track day or Solo I with one car at a time on course. They also add just a very few cones to slow things down a bit. Any of you that have ever run at a track day know that things can happen. Sadly, it was Brash's turn to have something happen to him.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

CG said:


> He's a class act and you guys are lucky to have him as one of your group. You'll also be happy to know that his driving line was the best I've ever seen from a first timer...
> 
> The S2000 guys were jealous of his driving line...


Way to go Brash!! :thumbup:


----------



## pjk3 (Oct 16, 2003)

i was not jealous! WAS NOT! 

 actually, he turned some very impressive times (relatively speaking) throughout the day before the bad turn of luck...


btw -- hey hey CG! :wave:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

well I didn't mean to sound like I was bashing on Brash (his sig gif is open game though :spank: )

I get so frustrated talking myself blue in the face trying to explain to







that they should be focusing on technique and skill rather than trying to go out and kick butt :tsk:

the ones who listen may seem slower to start, but in the long run they reach a higher skill level in a shorter period of time, at which point they are ready to move out of the local small pond and find out what it's like to swim with the big fish


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

I had actually passed up that last cone a few times as I knew I couldn't make it on earlier runs. This time I had slowed down enough to see that it was at least viable despite my not making a successful run.

And the purpose of this was to help learn car control, not hit the breaks at any sign of trouble. I could do that at home.


----------

